# HELP FAST!!!! instant potato flakes....



## suziquzie (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes they may not be veggies, and I will take the ribbing for even using them LATER! 

I've been looking for the instructions on the box of hungry jack potatoes for a half an hour on thier website..... they ARE NOT THERE!!!

Does anyone have a box (I wont tell if you do) that can tell me what it says for flakes/ water / milk/ butter/salt for 4 or 6 servings?

I got a ton of flakes free from work so I'm using them.

I COULDA MADE REAL POTATOES BY NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat (Oct 1, 2008)

maybe this helps???

http://nebraskanep.unl.edu/nep/images/pdf/nep_fact_sheets2/instant_potatoes.pdf


----------



## kadesma (Oct 1, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Yes they may not be veggies, and I will take the ribbing for even using them LATER!
> 
> I've been looking for the instructions on the box of hungry jack potatoes for a half an hour on thier website..... they ARE NOT THERE!!!
> 
> ...


Suzi,
there is nothing wrong with the potatoes..I have the Betty 
crocker Potatoe 
buds..and 
cade loves them so I make them and all the kids dig right in..
instructions which are about the same per package for 6-7
water-2-2/3 c
Milk 2/3 c
marg or butter1/4c. I add a whole cube these kids love it that way
salt-1tsp, but i use less
potato buds 2-2/3 c/
heat the water,milk marg and salt to a boil  take off the heat add/stir your buds til moistened when ready to serve whip with a fork.if your lucky enough to get near them this gang nearly knocks me dow getting into the chairs  buds  Hope it helps a little
kades


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh thank you ladies you are ANGELS!!!!

I was making my gravy and about to put it on bread.... 
for them not me. 

Mushy bread.... icky.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey - don't EVER feel like using instant potatoes is something substandard.  They're POTATOES!!!!  Plain & simple.

I make them all the time.  In fact, if given the choice, my husband prefers them.  He grew up with them & simply likes them.  I don't see anything wrong with them whatsoever.  They're just dehydrated flaked potatoes.  Period.


----------



## luvs (Oct 1, 2008)

my Pap taught me to just throw water/milk/butter/seasonings into a pot toboiling, then pour/stir till you've got mashed taters. don't overstir to keep 'em fluffy.


----------



## Adillo303 (Oct 1, 2008)

SQ - I have Idahoian. They are most likely the same. 

for the two of us:
 1 1/2 cups water
  1/2 cup milk
  1 pat butter
  1 pinch salt
  Sprinkle on some Garlic powder
  Sprinkle in some dried basil.
  maybe a turn or 2 of pepper
  1 1/4 cups of flakes.

Heat everything but the flakes till just before thye boil.
Stir in the flakes, remove from heat let set a few - enjoy

Obviously, you probably need to double for yoru family.

AC


P. S: Nobody tell KE


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 1, 2008)

You can also use the flakes as a coating for fried foods, like chicken, or pork chops.  Just dip the base food into egg wash, then dredge in flour, again in the egg wash, and then into the potato flakes.  You can add seasonings to the flour and the potato flakes if you want.  

Another thing to try is to make a somewhat soupy casserole of meat and veggies of your choice, sprinkle potato flakes on top to absorb excess moisture, and bake.  Top with butter or cheese when done.

You can even put potato flakes on top of tomato sauce dishes with great success.  And don't forget potato pancakes.

Hope this gives you some more options.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## deelady (Oct 1, 2008)

I've actually seen them used more than once on the food network, so if its ok for them why not everyone else!


----------



## blissful (Oct 1, 2008)

Use potato flakes to thicken up a fresh corn and chicken broth base soup, Corn Chowder, SO good.  (throw a little sausage in there, onion cooked in a little oil, other veggies if you have them)


----------



## pacanis (Oct 1, 2008)

deelady said:


> I've actually seen them used more than once on the food network, so if its ok for them why not everyone else!


 
Well, to some folks that depends if Rachel Ray used them, or Alton Brown.... Or Mario Batali (formerly), or Sandra Lee....
You either like stuff that makes life easy, or you don't.

And that's the truth. Pffffft


----------



## deelady (Oct 1, 2008)

Actually I believe it was Dinner Impossible


----------



## babetoo (Oct 1, 2008)

i use country crock ready made. am i lazy or what? actually they are very good.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 2, 2008)

deelady said:


> Actually I believe it was Dinner Impossible


Yep!  Saw that.  They've done it more than once because of 1) who they are feeding and 2) time frames.  

I can't use an entire bag of potatoes so in the summer, I buy the flakes.  No problem as far as I can see in using them.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 2, 2008)

blissful said:


> Use potato flakes to thicken up a fresh corn and chicken broth base soup, Corn Chowder, SO good. (throw a little sausage in there, onion cooked in a little oil, other veggies if you have them)


 
Good idea.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 2, 2008)

I thought I would try using them today to thicken up my chicken wild rice soup.... rather than flour. 
I have a gallon and a half ice cream bucket full of them and there's about 40 more lbs of them at work I can have..... 
If I stored them in the freezer, like I do the extra flour,  to keep bugs out do you think they would be alright?


----------



## blissful (Oct 2, 2008)

I think you could keep them in pails in the freezer. And of course, get me some too!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 2, 2008)

I've never tried that as, oddly enough, I've never had insects bother them or sugar or flour (just pasta for some reason).

I think the only reservation I'd have is how sensitive potato flakes are to moisture.  They might clump/clog up on you.  Maybe before you freeze the whole kazoo perhaps freeze a smaller amount & see what happens.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 2, 2008)

yeah the moisture was my worry.

I'll freeze a cup or so and see....


----------



## sunnysmile (Feb 10, 2009)

*instant potatoes coming out grainy*

I followed the directions on the package.  These are flakes, as opposed to buds, not sure if it makes a difference.  Does anyone know why...did I need to add more flakes maybe?


----------

